# Chadwick Symphony in F Major



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

I caught some of this Symphony on public radio this past Monday during a rainy and stop and go drive from Charlotte to Winston... I am intrigued and didn’t catch the conductor or the symphony. Any Chadwick fans out there to guide me in the capture of a CD? And is there a symphony cycle out there? Thanks team.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another unsung composer. Chandos issued 2 great CDs with his 2nd and 3d symphony, well worth getting. A cheap and good introduction is the Naxos CD with Symphonic sketches, Melpomene, Rip van Winkle, Tam O'Shanter.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Thanks can I say again how much fun I am having on this journey as a new member.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

This thread got me interested. I looked through my large collection and found that I had a recording of the Symphonic Sketches, performed by the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, conducted by Howard Hanson. That piece is very appealing, and now that I have revisited it, I want to hear more from this composer. (Colin M, I strongly recommend checking it out.) I did some searching, and it seems that his Second and Third Symphonies are readily available, but it doesn't look like the First has ever been recorded. I'm in the process of coming up with a list of recordings for my next purchase - I think the Chandos release of the Second and Third will go on that list.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

This recording of Chadwick's Second is great and it has the bonus of Parker's "A Northern Ballad".


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Hess are great suggestions. ThNks team!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Who? New one to me.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Sorry Merl. Blame it on Spell check Meant to type These are great suggestions. I find it so cool that Chadwick taught Ives when Ives was at Yale College... and that were so many American composers of the late 19th century traveled to England France Germany and Austria to absorb the masters. This. Ountry still owes a major debt to Europe of which I include Russia for our classical awakening


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

No Colin I was saying "who" to Chadwick
Never heard of him. I know Ives but knew nothing of Mr Chadwick.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Colin M said:


> Sorry Merl. Blame it on Spell check Meant to type These are great suggestions. I find it so cool that Chadwick taught Ives when Ives was at Yale College... and that were so many American composers of the late 19th century traveled to England France Germany and Austria to absorb the masters. This. Ountry still owes a major debt to Europe of which I include Russia for our classical awakening


Actually Horatio Parker was Ives' teacher at Yale. Chadwick taught Parker in Boston.

A taste of Parker's music!


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification ! And thanks for sharing !


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Merl Chadwick was a composer from the large 19th century. Became a renowned teacher at the New England conservatory in Boston and who I now have been educated taught Parker who taught Ives. Afacharger has attached a beautiful piece from Parker...


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

In addition to the symphonies, there's a terrific Symphonic Sketches and the Symphonic Suite. Jose Serebrier has recorded both for Reference Recordings and are well worth looking for. His symphonic poems are wonderful, too. And the string quartets. 

There's an opera, Tabasco, which really needs a recording; a large amount of it is on YouTube. 

Chadwick's neglect, though, is understandable. His music is well crafted, tuneful, harmonious and very comfortable. And not too original. I've used Jubilee and Noel from Symphonic Sketches in concerts, but can't seem to get a symphony programmed. The first wasn't even published; the manuscript is on IMSLP.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I am a little indifferent with his Symphony No. 2 (the No. 1 is not recorded yet), but the No. 3 is utterly different, much more successful and somewhat Brahmsian (nothing bad indeed).


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Love this reply. I am now conflicted to. And I agree about the Brahms influence. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Will have to check old Chadders out.


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Alfacharger said:


> This recording of Chadwick's Second is great and it has the bonus of Parker's "A Northern Ballad".


Ordered this today! Cant wait til it arrives. Thanks Alfa!


----------



## Colin M (May 31, 2018)

Colin M said:


> Ordered this today! Cant wait til it arrives. Thanks Alfa!


 Alpha. Thanks for the recommendation. Say what the president will about the US Postal Service it operates pretty quickly in Winston Salem.

First time Listsnting and I love this all. Including the Parker piece about to restart this for listen number too Chadwick's symphony two is in a B flat key. Is there an F Major symphony or did I not catch the announcer right. This is an awesome symphony. Just not the one I heard : )


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

That would be the third.....


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Colin M said:


> Alpha. Thanks for the recommendation. Say what the president will about the US Postal Service it operates pretty quickly in Winston Salem.
> 
> First time Listsnting and I love this all. Including the Parker piece about to restart this for listen number too Chadwick's symphony two is in a B flat key. Is there an F Major symphony or did I not catch the announcer right. This is an awesome symphony. Just not the one I heard : )


Sorry, I assumed you knew that the F Major as his third.

If you don't mind duplication then find Jarvi's take on both symphonies 2 and 3. Jarvi plays the Second a bit faster than Hegyi. I have both the Hegyi and Jarvi cds as well as the old Library of Congress recording of Chadwick's Third and Sinfonietta.


----------

